# Cheyenne 630 2008 TV Point



## Aeron (Jun 6, 2019)

I recently purchased a 2008 Cheyenne 630 and want to fit a second TV power point as the current one is near the habitation door and my TV bracket is on the wardrobe on the other side of the van. There is a ariel socket and a few manis sockets on the wardrobe side and was wondering if anyone else has done a similar job? Is this fairly easy to do and where would be best to take the power from?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

I fitted a TV bracket in the rear lounge area of my 2007 Arapaho, however there was a RF cable outlet there along with a 12v and 240 socket points. When on site I use the 240v option but the 12v is handy off site.

Not sure of your wiring and habitation set up so can't advise re tapping into the existing circuits. Is extending the existing circuits through the wardrobe an option ?

Terry


----------



## Aeron (Jun 6, 2019)

dghr272, thanks for the response. Only 240v and a tv ariel point is available next to the wardrobe 
the only 12v point for tv is on the other side of the van. I have the Sargent Ec325 and was hoping to tap off that somewhere and run a new cable to the wardrobe area that has a wide channel for wiring etc..


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

I needed a 12v supply to run power a relay at the rear for a trailer board on my bike rack. I took a supply direct from my leisure battery ran it under the van in plastic auto conduit, you could do the same and bring it through the floor under your wardrobe. Just ensure you fuse it close to the battery to protect the cable. 

I ran two cables to have a spare to utilise later.

Terry


----------



## Aeron (Jun 6, 2019)

Thats a possibility I suppose, but, I prefer to come from the Sargent so that the isolation switch works and shuts everything off when needed. Also, manual advises against connecting directly to the battery as it can affect the battery charging (not sure how but that's what it says). There is a channel/wide duct that currently takes the mains connection cable and the Tv ariel cable running floor to roof next to the wardrobe so plan was to run cable in there and onwards to the sargent unit two cupboards away. Just not sure how best to make the connection at the moment.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

My 12v supply is isolated from the panel above the Hab door, suspect if isolation is required that’s the place to start it’s probably triggering a relay somewhere ?

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Why can't you buy a 240v to 12v plug and stick the 12v TV cord into it.?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cigarett...=1534569323112c442d4966704ace97abc64b8f118df7

Ray.


----------



## Aeron (Jun 6, 2019)

raynipper said:


> Why can't you buy a 240v to 12v plug and stick the 12v TV cord into it.?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cigarett...=1534569323112c442d4966704ace97abc64b8f118df7
> 
> Ray.


The TV has both 240 and 12v capability, I just wanted to have the option of using it when not on hook up. Its not a deal breaker just more convenient that's all. The drop down TV isn't the best quality and screen is on the small side.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I see you are in Swansea, there's a good motorhome/caravan repair business in Fforestfach, The Caravan Team 01792 578585

If you're unsure why not ask them for a price?


----------

